# Wedding Pics



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, it's all over...I'm now officially married...what have I done!!! LOL!! Just kidding, my new wife and I couldn't be more happier!

I thought I would share a picture of me and a couple of my groomsmen sharing some H.Upmann Coronas Majors (I'm in the middle and my best man is on the left), and another of me smoking a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 while we were camping on our honeymoon (don't worry, the real honeymoon is happening in December when we go to Punta Cana!).

Everything went great for the wedding and we both enjoyed relaxing on our honeymoon. The only down side is that we both have to go back to work!!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats on getting married, My first anniversery is coming up soon. It has been a quick year but alot less stressful than before the wedding.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Congradulations on the wedding, great camping photo!


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

those vests are AQUA!
i dig em haha


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## redlegrod (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats on the wedding.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice congrats again


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> those vests are AQUA!
> i dig em haha


HAHAHA

Pillows of congratulatory smoke to you!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Congrats James!! :tu


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats James and welcome back. Now you can start you journey down the slippery slope too!


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> those vests are AQUA!
> i dig em haha


lol! The colour is called pool, and if you happen to be around my wife you better call it pool or she'll have your head!! LOL!!

We had a beach theme wedding with shells everywhere and a shell/beach cake and what not, so this colour actually worked out well...but it definitely hurts the eyes when you first see it!!

Thanks for the congrats guys!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

The slippery slope of marriage! Good luck figuring that one out!! lmao


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Welcome to the club James! I'm a newlywed myself... Just over 6 months, & so far.... I'm not divorced & still happily married.:lol:

Congrats, & good luck.... To the both of us!!!:tongue1:


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats man. When I first joined up here I was engaged. Now it's been 3 years and I haven't looked back.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

the vests are "pool" and everything in sight at the campsite is blue. let me guess, your wife's favorite color is blue?? congrats and good luck for a long time


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

lol! Actually, blue is my favourite colour, so I guess that shows who wears the pants in this relationship eh?! (Just don't tell her that!!)


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats !!

Niagara Falls Eh ?

Do you know Frank da Knife or as I call him Frank da Bank 

Me and Frank , I think you can tell which one is the banker :mrgreen:


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

ZedR2 said:


> Congrats !!
> 
> Niagara Falls Eh ?
> 
> ...


Actually, I don't know any BOTL in the Niagara area. I've been meaning to try and organize a herf for everyone in the area but haven't got around to it. I'm not really sure how many of us there are here.

Let me know what you think of that and maybe we can figure something out.

(and yes, it's pretty obvious who the banker is!)


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Actually there are quite a few in our area , a friend of mine owns a B&M in Niagara On The Lake , Customs House Cigars and we get together about four times a year , one guy owns one of the Wineries and he lets us use the place after hours and we all get together on a warm summer night and if it rains we go inside and smoke :ss
I'll PM you when the next one is up , we just had one in Queenston a couple weeks ago !

Paul


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

Customs House is actually where I buy my cigars if I'm not ordering online..lol! I've never asked if they get together when I go there, so I had no idea. I've dealt with both the owner and also another fellow that works there on occasion - a really nice guy that will tell you alot about cigars if you have the time to talk.

That'd be great if you let me know when the next get together is, it's be nice to meet some local BOTL.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

J.C. said:


> That'd be great if you let me know when the next get together is, it's be nice to meet some local BOTL.


I definitely will !!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet! And congrats on the wedding!


----------

